# Run a browser in VMware



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Saw the VMware player being given away as a free download, today.
Along with that is a pre-built Browser Appliance Virtual Machine.

Seems like a pretty secure way to surf the internet.
If anyone has used this concept, I'd be appreciative of your comments 

VMware player can be downloaded here: http://www.vmware.com/download/player/

and the Browser appliance here: http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/vm/browserapp.html


----------



## mikkh (Sep 24, 2005)

The most secure way to surf the net is with a Linux live CD
Whether it's the venerable Knoppix or one of it's clones or one of the many 
alternatives.

My current favourite is Wolvix, which has some great retro games

www.wolvix.org


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

True 

I like Slax myself, but free always intrigues me _


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just followed the link you posted ......and wolvix is based on Slax....:up:
I'll have to give it a try...thx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The idea of an abstraction layer like the one that XP uses to prevent any applications from having direct access to hardware can be extended to almost any program. The ultimate extension, of course, is the virtual machine. VMware isolates the second operating system so well that even if it crashes, it has no effect on the host operating system.

But there are ways of doing that short of a full-fledged virtual machine. There are some apps that run a browser from a thumbdrive, for example, that interacts only slightly with the OS and allows no writing to the drives.

And this little app isolates the browser or other program from the rest of the operating system in a virtual "sandbox". You can surf the web in confidence since the app is not allowed write access to the hard drive and everything, even downloaded programs and malware, is deleted when the program is closed.

http://www.sandboxie.com/


----------

